# [email protected] 2015



## bikeaholic (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo Nachtradler,

der Termin für die 6. *[email protected]*:

Samstag, 21. Februar 2015 - Start zw. 18:30 und 19 Uhr!

Verschoben wird er nur bei Regen!

Alle Infos und Anmeldung auf der website.

Gruß von Klaus
bikeaholics + activebikes







http://www.bikeatnight.de

[email protected]


----------



## bikextrem1964 (14. Februar 2015)

Bitte bitte las es Regnen........nee nicht für die Orga, weil die macht ihre Sache SUPER, sondern für mich...weil ich ausgerechnet an diesen Tag nicht kann....und würde doch sooooooo gerne!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2015)

Marc, laut Wetterbericht wirst du erhört


----------



## mondraker-biker (17. Februar 2015)

Mal wieder dabei


----------



## Tobilas (18. Februar 2015)

Naja, es sah schon schlechter aus, aber auch besser


----------



## malben (18. Februar 2015)

Schauen wir mal. Wenn's ja viel Regnen sollte, besteht ja...die Möglichkeit.... ..*nein*. Es regnet nicht. Das Event sollte stattfinden.


----------



## punki69 (18. Februar 2015)

....die paar tropfen,grins....


----------



## bikeaholic (19. Februar 2015)

Moin ihr Nightrider,

die 6. *[email protected]* 2015 findet statt - die Wetterprognosen sind ausreichend gut für den Samstagabend.

Start ist dann zwischen 18:30 und 19:00 Uhr. Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert, probegefahren und für geil befunden.

Grillzeug ist bestellt und der Schwenker ist auch fertig.

Wir sehen uns dann im Dunkeln: bikeaholics + active-bikes





www.bikeatnight.de


----------



## saschakiefer (19. Februar 2015)

I like!


----------



## Luzy123 (22. Februar 2015)

War mol wieder Sauu Gudd


----------



## 6TiWon (22. Februar 2015)

2 kleine, aber wirklich nur kleine kritikpunkte: pfeile an den bäumen waren 2 bis 3x ah bisserl spät. und gleiches thema: nach dem trafotrail ganz durch (hundeplatz rechts liegen lassen) war ganz am ende (dicker baustam) links rum plötzlich an der weggabelung in beide richtungen weiss pfeile. wahrscheinlich alternativ links hoch über die 2 felsstufen und "normal" gerade aus. vtl. nächstes mal 2 weisse untereinander für alternativ route?
aber rest war und wird immer bessa!!!
und dank stefan an der landebahn am "sportplatz" hatten wir auch das richtige zielwasser für die finale abfahrtsorgie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (7. Januar 2016)

Gibts schon nen Termin für 2016 ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2016)

Oh Theo, dann könnt ich mit dir mal wieder fahren...cool


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Januar 2016)

Wie auf der obigen Homepage (http://217.160.146.46/bikeatnight/beginn.htm) zu lesen ist:

_Die 6. [email protected] ist vorbei - ich hoffe euch hat es so gut_

_gefallen wie uns - wir sehen uns dann zur_

*7.  b i k e @ n i g h t*

_Erst wieder *2017*_


----------



## Theo1 (8. Januar 2016)

Also 2016 git es dann wohl keine :-(.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Theo1 (20. Dezember 2016)

Gibts schon nen Termin für 2017 ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## malben (6. Januar 2017)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Gibts schon nen Termin für 2017 ?
> 
> Grüsse Theo


http://217.160.146.46/bikeatnight/beginn.htm

Version 7 ist in Planung. Startet im Februar...

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Januar 2017)

*** FREU ***


----------



## Titanbein1302 (27. Januar 2017)

Terminlich was NEUES?


----------



## malben (27. Januar 2017)

Hab zwar was läuten hören, ist aber noch nicht offiziell 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## malben (27. Januar 2017)

Der Termin ist seit heute offiziell. Die [email protected] findet am 18.02.2017 statt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Januar 2017)

mist, kann ich nicht


----------



## Theo1 (26. Dezember 2018)

Habt ihr was für 2019 in Planung oder gibts schon einen Termin ?


----------

